# 10' Carolina Cast Pro build



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Last week bought a 10' Cast pro blank ,thanks Scott for guiding me in this direction. Scott set me up for the build with needed components. Guide placement came out like this..tip,4" (size 10), 8 1/2 " (10), 16"(10),23" (10), 31 1/4 (10), 40" (10), 50" (12), 59 1/4 (16), 72 1/8 (20). To bottom of reel seat 21".
I paired this rod with a ABU 6500CS on a 5500CT frame. Loaded with 12lb. test Tri hi-Vis. 
This is most likely going to be my go to surf set up judging from this weekend at South Topsail. Great bite detection,cast 2 oz.-to 4 oz. with ease. Just a lot of damn fun I'll tell you that. And it will cast plenty far!!!! What did it catch? Blues, whiting, spot, pompano.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice. I cant remember right off hand what my guides worked out to be. But I layed them out on the 10, 11, 12 and 13.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

HStew said:


> Last week bought a 10' Cast pro blank ,thanks Scott for guiding me in this direction. Scott set me up for the build with needed components. Guide placement came out like this..tip,4" (size 10), 8 1/2 " (10), 16"(10),23" (10), 31 1/4 (10), 40" (10), 50" (12), 59 1/4 (16), 72 1/8 (20). To bottom of reel seat 21".
> I paired this rod with a ABU 6500CS on a 5500CT frame. Loaded with 12lb. test Tri hi-Vis.
> This is most likely going to be my go to surf set up judging from this weekend at South Topsail. Great bite detection,cast 2 oz.-to 4 oz. with ease. Just a lot of damn fun I'll tell you that. And it will cast plenty far!!!! What did it catch? Blues, whiting, spot, pompano.


Stew look at the 13 ft 3-6 oz for long distance pomp fishing...You should like it as well.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Jebson38
My long distance is a 12' 2-4oz. CTS I built this spring. It launches plenty good for me at 65. As a matter of fact, it throws better distance and easier all day than any rod I've had or used .


----------

